# new interior



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok this is my new interior done up, i'm still far from done with it, but its progress so far

http://www.cardomain.com/id/illestrice


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Looking good man. Good thinking with the Nissan Emblem on the Steering wheel. You painted the middle part of the dash too? It looks like a second color gray. And the back panel is looking smooth too.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *Looking good man. Good thinking with the Nissan Emblem on the Steering wheel. You painted the middle part of the dash too? It looks like a second color gray. And the back panel is looking smooth too. *


thanks!

the middle part of the dash is still the stock color btw


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey! is that the stock NISSAN badge from the car or did you get it off something else...it looks good(the one on the stearingwheel)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> *hey! is that the stock NISSAN badge from the car or did you get it off something else...it looks good(the one on the stearingwheel) *


ya its the stock one....when i made my grille, i took it off and i had it lying around in my room, one day i got bored and stuck it there and it stayed.....thanks for noticing that "mod" haha, even ppl that dont have sentras/nissans compliment me on that thing, i'm like whoa! ppl notice that more than anything else(when inside my car)


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks tight, so whats with the new carpet, did you do one of those jcwhitey type of carpet swaps? ALso like what you did with the cloth in the door, did u recover it with vinyl and some 3m adhesive?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Equivocal said:


> *Looks tight, so whats with the new carpet, did you do one of those jcwhitey type of carpet swaps? ALso like what you did with the cloth in the door, did u recover it with vinyl and some 3m adhesive? *


ya i bought the carpet from JCwhitney..the swap took about 2hrs or so(harder than it seems).....the door fabric was removed(peels off) and replaced with a black fabric that matches the carpet...just glued it on with 3m adhesive spray, then just tuck in the edges


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

you should take your wire from the radar detector, and tuck it along the windshield, to the side, and then down and under the dash, makes kinda for a cleaner look, just splice it into the back of the cig lighter, and it comes on when you turn the key


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *you should take your wire from the radar detector, and tuck it along the windshield, to the side, and then down and under the dash, makes kinda for a cleaner look, just splice it into the back of the cig lighter, and it comes on when you turn the key *


ya, but if i get pulled over, it'll suck balls trying to hide it....second i wouldnt want it to turn on all the times(beeps too damn much for false alarms/ like 80% of the beeps are false) i would go crazy


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *you should take your wire from the radar detector, and tuck it along the windshield, to the side, and then down and under the dash, makes kinda for a cleaner look, just splice it into the back of the cig lighter, and it comes on when you turn the key *


 Like I did: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02482.jpg


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

I like this shot.


----------

